# .270 for coyotes



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I think this is too big of a gun. Am i wrong? I don't have a smaller gun right now. Hopefully by next season i'll have a new one. I'm just sick of borrowing a gun for this season.
:bartime:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

It is on the strong side but I gaurantee if you hit'em you'll drop'em. Probably a little strong, but if thats all you have available right now I would suggest getting a low grain bullet, 100 to 110 if you can find it. If you enjoy shooting coyotes, you'll have a .223 or 22-250 on lay away in no time !!! Have fun :sniper:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Like MossyMO said try different weights in bullets I have heard using the heaviest you can get will help minimize pelt dammage. If you do not care about the pelt just use the same load you use for deer. That makes great practice for deer hunthing. sure 270 is a little large but you cannot beat the good training for deer. That alone is worth the price of a new gun.

I hope that helped you out.


----------



## DogTracker (Feb 3, 2005)

speer makes a 90 grain T'n'T in .270. unbelievable at killing, but destroys the fur. i have blown the back leg right off a coyote. if i can remember right 90 grains leaves a .270 at 3900 fps. thats a bullet more than twice as heavy as a .223 going a couple hundred fps faster.


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

Shoot the dirty varmints with whatever you own!!


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I use my 270 all the time on those critters. I use the 70 grain rounds from weatherby. it don't tear them up too bad.


----------

